# Brookfield Office Properties (BPO.TO) Buyout



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like the parent company, Brookfield Property Partners LP, is buying out the 49% shares they don't own to create one of the largest commercial property companies in the world.

I own 606 shares so this is a nice way to start a week where the world markets are down.

I've decided to sell my shares since i don't know the overall financials yet of the combined unit yet. Sold at about $19.80; the offer price is $19.34.

http://business.financialpost.com/2...ookfield-office-properties-in-5-billion-deal/


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I also sold my shares this morning.


----------



## BigMFfan (Feb 23, 2013)

doctrine said:


> Looks like the parent company, Brookfield Property Partners LP, is buying out the 49% shares they don't own to create one of the largest commercial property companies in the world.
> 
> I own 606 shares so this is a nice way to start a week where the world markets are down.
> 
> I've decided to sell my shares since i don't know the overall financials yet of the combined unit yet. Sold at about $19.80; the offer price is $19.34.


Just to be clear, so people don't have to click the link -- the price is $19.34 USD, which at the current exchange is about C$19.92.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Nobody holding?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I've thought about this and would not change my mind. I'd like to see the financials on the new combined company, but it also looks like its an income trust (BPY.UN), which means potentially non-eligible dividends. 

The most unfortunate part is this is one less great non-REIT real estate company that paid eligible dividends.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

BPY.UN still pays in USD $. I might keep it non-registered but no eligible dividends....ugh, that's a downer. 
http://web.tmxmoney.com/quote.php?qm_symbol=BPY.UN


----------

